#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Celebrating The Creatures of Thailand

## Rural Surin

Fauna of every sort in LOS. Mammals, insects, reptillian, aquatic, amphibian, bird life, and all the other assorted and varied wealth that enriches the region...... :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin

Predominately found in Southern Thailand. Easily adaptable in a city backyard as it might be in the jungle.

----------


## Rural Surin

Not native to the region, but long prolific throughout the region. Introduced centuries ago from Bengal.

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin

Thailand is largely populated with their cousins as well, Malay Mynahs & Burmese Mynahs.

----------


## Rural Surin

Sun bears might be found in numbers throughout SE Asia. This variety that populates Southern Thailand is considered to be of a Malay-type.

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget is getting hungry after seeing this thread.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Great shots RS. I loved the reptiles. Any more?

----------


## terry57

King Cobra koh Phan gan.

----------


## shaggersback



----------


## davearn

Where's JandaJoy? He's got some excellent wildlife pics !

----------


## good2bhappy

had a much bigger monitor next door
Nice creature got rid of the King Cobra

----------


## Rural Surin

> Great shots RS. I loved the reptiles. Any more?


Working process John, work in process...it will get there. I'll continue to add. Hoping to induce others to do so as well. Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> The Midget is getting hungry after seeing this thread.


Mrs. RS mumbled something the same :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nidhogg

These your original shots RS? What you use for the underwater photos?

----------


## Rural Surin

> These your original shots RS? What you use for the underwater photos?


On the contrary, can't be everywhere. A few yes, but most are assorted taken from the web. We've all have our candid creature photos here and there. See that King from Terry? I've come across more King Cobras {personally} than I'd like to admit....

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> King Cobra


Bloody cracker Tez. You may have half an hour without medical assistance if that bugger hit you. Where did you see him?

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> KING!


King what?

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin

With a range from India to Vietnam, this variety is well represented in LOS. The longest known species of snake inthe animal kingdom.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> KING!
> 
> 
> King what?


...oh shite! Cobra.

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin

Reputed to be much more aggressive than the King. Extremely more venomous!!

----------


## Rural Surin

As with their cousins, the giant Mekong Sturgeon, these monsters can way from 200-400 ibs. at 5-7 ft.

----------


## Happyman

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/displayi...um=1087&pos=12

Doesn't look much like a moth  :rofl:

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Wagler's Pit Viper





> Siamese Cobra {Naja Siamesis}





> Giant Mekong Catfish


Try again.

----------


## Rural Surin

A cousin of the Langur family, which are native to SE Asia, is also among the number of Langur groups that are rare.

----------


## Nawty

I want an orangutan for a pal...he can sit in my truck now when we go to town.

Anyone know how I can get one ?

----------


## Rural Surin

> I want an orangutan for a pal...he can sit in my truck now when we go to town.
> 
> Anyone know how I can get one ?


Need to go to KW....bet he's connected. :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

the pic of the siamese cobra doesn't load for me!
trying to positively identify my "friend" next door

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## good2bhappy

^^ nope

----------


## Rural Surin

Just a few of the wide native variety that originate from LOS.

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## nidhogg

Lets see if this works.  Batfish photo I took:

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## good2bhappy

^ looks like a cat

----------


## good2bhappy

maybe someone can positiveky identify this creature?

----------


## Rural Surin

....ask the locals, I'll bet they'll know :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

> SE Asian Leopard {also known as Chinese Leopard}


Could you make this bigger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Seriously RS, if posting via hotlink it would help if you checked the size of the photo, that stretches the page way to much.

Have put it through pixresizer

----------


## phuketbound

^What a beautiful creature. Thanks for resizing it. 

--

Some sort of monkey. Unfortunately, I took this at a monkey show, where the monkeys were chained up.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> maybe someone can positiveky identify this creature?


A snake?

----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## Rural Surin



----------


## bkkmadness

RS, Iguanas do not come from Thailand, they are South/Central American. And the Reticulated Python pic you posted is actually a Burmese Python.

----------


## bkkmadness

> 


And this isn't a Spiny Gecko, it looks like a young Thai Water Dragon to me.

Should add that the deadly Thai tarantula isn't deadly, and that there is no such animal as the Thai Dwarf Leopard either.

----------

